# Med Med Meddy Meds



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I know im anti meds BUT im also curious to dabble...

I have DP constantly, anxiety and brain fog etc. Is there a drug that can reduce or temporarily get rid of the DP? And what shall i take for anxiety?

Thanks everyone

x


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay, you?ve come over to the ?dark side? MWHAHAHAHHahahahaha? *yawns*. Well I?m on Lamotrigine which works like a benzo (but it isn?t one ?Bonus?), and now I?m on some anti depressant (Sad puppy eyes)? =*(? because SSRIs help Lamotrigine work better! =). I?ve asked for fluoxetine @ 20mgs? and got em today! Yay, gonna take me first tonight.

I would seriously think about a short-term dose of Clonazepam? BUT! Please ask comfortably numb when he?s free (Hope you don?t mind me recommending you mate) whether he also thinks a short-term shot of it would be a good idea? BUT! The main folk to ask are your GPs who know jack shit about DR/DP =D !


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

EmuPuppet, do yoiu have bipolar disorder? i read clonazepam is a BPD med?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Clonazepam has many uses (many still unknown like most other drugs)... and Clonazepam isn?t one the registered for anti-DR/DP treatment, mainly because none have been yet.

Do I have the bipolar disorder?

I?m unable to say, although I would have through my counsellor would have picked it up =).


----------



## audacious (Nov 28, 2007)

I have BP in addition to DP so have a free flowing supply of meds of my choice, which would be great if I liked meds but I don't so mostly the little bottles collect unused in my top drawer. Wellbutrin is awesome, not necessarily for DP, but since it can push you from depression into mania and I much prefer mania, I think it's awesome. Feels like waking up. But alas..... I'm trying to achieve normalcy here so no more Wellbutrin.

Are there any meds _for_ DP? I have used clonazepam and it does calm me down but doesn't do much for the DP itself. What I found works the best is to take it at bed time. It not only helps me fall asleep but I think it banishes all the subconscious anxiety that prevents me from sleeping well, and I find that sleep (regular, consistent sleep) is essential. I usually wake up feeling rested and calm and not with that "Crap, got to get through another foggy day" feeling. I keep meaning to try it every night for a week but I forget.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone actually like meds? E xcept ofcourse those lovely benzo's that make you feel kidn of bzzzed until you get hooked , cant lie with out them and they give no effect?;\

PErsonally i dont think theres any DPDR specific meds except anti anxiety...
The only medicine is goin on with ur life


----------

